# Daughter with a hose



## Jose (Jan 2, 2011)

My daughter was helping my wife water the garden when she decided to wet me.


----------



## nahtanoj (Jan 2, 2011)

that is a great pic.  love the trail of water.


----------



## Fleacz (Jan 5, 2011)

love the way  your focused on part of the water trail and the rest is blurred. hopefully she didnt get your camera.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 6, 2011)

Cute  

dont let boomn4x4 see this haha.


----------



## AleK (Jan 6, 2011)

fun but dangerous for the camera, no ?


----------



## Frequency (Jan 6, 2011)

Fine and funny; hope you were at safe distance 

Regards


----------



## Jose (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I had plenty of distance from her.


----------

